
Federal Reserve officials say they 'can't afford to ignore' climate change - neom
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/federal-reserve-officials-host-climate-change-conference-121222994.html
======
Pr0GrasTiNati0n
Century of Enslavement: The History of The Federal Reserve -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IJeemTQ7Vk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IJeemTQ7Vk)

